# Bald patch on does back



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

One of my does has a bald patch on her back. She has been checked for mites and I was told she didn't have any. I am treating it with teatree ointment and have changed her bedding from hay to the shredded tissue paper stuff. I am applying the ointment twice a day - morn and night and her skins is responding as it isn't so red and inflamed and hair growth is coming. Also I was advised to spray the bedding with teatree oil and water which I have done. Is there anything else I could do? Also before I forget I have just wormed all my does and wondered how often I need to do this? I am using puppy worming syrup and applying it to the base of their tails.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sounds like it might be a fungal infection. Get some athletes foot powder and rub it in to the fur and the bedding every few days until the fur grows back. failing that canesten 'athletes foot' cream can be used as well (just put a little on the bald area once-twice a day until it grows back)


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thanx for answering, Morning-star,
So i should stop with the teatree ointment? Which one do you think in your opinion would be the best one to use - the powder or the cream?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Thanx for answering, Morning-star,
> So i should stop with the teatree ointment? Which one do you think in your opinion would be the best one to use - the powder or the cream?


we ended up using both on ours. depends on how bad it is. The Tea Tree cream will help with the soreness.

you could try using the powder every 2-3 days and use the tea tree on the days you don't put the powder on and see if that works. If not stop the tea tree cream and start using the cansesten instead.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

And this should definitely clear it up? I really hope it does. Igot her out this morning and spent quite some time handling her because she is a little skittish and the end result was her sitting in my hand and grooming herself! So am really glad I did it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

is she in with other cage mates? the only other cause I can think of is they might be over grooming her? (if her whiskers had been chewed of this would be a sure sign this is occurring)


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

She is in the cage with 5 others but I haven't noticed any excessive grooming by any of the others. She tried to groom one of the mice round the face the other day but they weren't having none of it and I haven't noticed it again. I have been keeping a close eye on them all. In fact my Husband has been moaning I spend too much time surveying my mice! I put the powder on this morning so will wait and see. I know you said every 2-3 days but do I put it on in twice during the day or just once?


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Just opened the cage this morning and got the doe out with the bald patch and great news - she has lots of new fur growth so am really pleased! Obviously it was a fungal infection and I got the better of it and its going away!


----------

